# Bournemouth Open 2011 - UK COMP!



## Toad (Dec 30, 2010)

*Bournemouth Open 2011 (BOO2011)
*

*Unfortunately this is no longer taking place*, sorry everyone but the venue weren't able to do the necessary dates.

More UK comps to come though most definitely!!

Toad


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 30, 2010)

I am obviously coming. Maybe think about which delegate you might get. Are there any airports nearby?


----------



## r_517 (Dec 30, 2010)

Mark is cool, again

shame i never heard of Bournemouth before. just googled it. a bit weird that it has an airport but only serves europe mainland (doesn't even have domestic flights!) which means many people will have to arrive before Saturday, while that Friday is not included in the Easter holiday periods


----------



## Toad (Dec 30, 2010)

Bournemouth Airport exists but isn't very close to the venue itself.

The easiest way to get to the venue is by bus from Bournemouth Train station.

That Friday is in Easter holidays where I am?!

Also: People can stay at my house but only a select few...


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 30, 2010)

I'll go if I can


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 30, 2010)

Too far...


----------



## flan (Dec 30, 2010)

AWESOME

Anyway... the 17th is my bro's Birthday but no worries! Its what he'd have wanted 

Anyway Bournemouth is quite close to me so I will be coming unless I'm in France which I will be for about 4 days of the easter holidays I think


----------



## Escher (Dec 30, 2010)

Axel just called me to demand that you change the competition date to at least 2 weeks earlier if not 3, since he will have gone back to Aachen by the current date...

Given that: 
a) he's super awesome,
and 
b) he's very experienced at making competitions run smoothly,

it might be a good idea 

Plus if he doesn't go, I almost definitely won't go either since he's the only person in Aberdeen that would physically force me to (I'm poor and lazy).


----------



## Toad (Dec 30, 2010)

Hmmm, I chose that date because it's during school holidays. I'll wait until others have any opinions on the date but Rowan and Axel are quite tempting...


----------



## Rinfiyks (Dec 30, 2010)

My Easter holiday is 19 March - 25 April!... but it's 150 miles away from home. Can't afford the train


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 30, 2010)

Alright, see you guys there


----------



## Zyrb (Dec 30, 2010)

My Easter holiday is 7-28 April, so I will definitely be going. Even if the dates change I will be going =P


----------



## r_517 (Dec 30, 2010)

shame our easter holiday is 16 April - 1 May will try my best to come anyway


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 2, 2011)

Damn, that's close. I'll be there. I'll try and drag a few people along with me aswell.


----------



## Zyrb (Jan 5, 2011)

Hopefully it isnt too late, but I just realised Pesach (jewish Festival) starts on the 18th and is nine days long. I know I am only one (not really important) person, but you said other people wanted to change the date. So please just keep this in mind.


----------



## joey (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm Jewish too. Let's hold a passover. Please randomtoad call it the Passover Open 2011.


----------



## Zyrb (Jan 5, 2011)

That would be nice except I cant go unless the dates are changed. =(


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 5, 2011)

Mushroom Hill Open?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 6, 2011)

Not sure I'll be in the country, but I shall try my hardest! 

Willing to help however you would like me to. I just sent Daniel a massive message about something similar... I'll just paste that to you


----------



## Toad (Jan 6, 2011)

So what's a better date for people.

Rowan (and Axel), what's the latest Saturday you could do?

Charlie: When are you away?

Other people: Are there any March dates that would be good?


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 6, 2011)

March 12th plz


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll be there whenever, apart from 22nd-24th April because that's Danish Open. And you should all come with me too


----------



## Zyrb (Jan 6, 2011)

A weekend in march sound fine.


----------



## clincr (Jan 7, 2011)

The reason I couldn't come to UK Open was because I have school at weekends... So if it's a March weekend I wont be able to come


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 7, 2011)

All competitions are at weekends


----------



## Toad (Jan 7, 2011)

The competition will be a one day event, most likely a Saturday.

Current most likely dates are 5th, 12th or 19th March. What's best of these three for everyone?


----------



## clincr (Jan 7, 2011)

I meant any weekend in March.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 7, 2011)

I wont be able to come if it is on a saturday


----------



## Toad (Jan 7, 2011)

04mucklowd said:


> I wont be able to come if it is on a saturday


 
Ah that sucks... Why not?


----------



## r_517 (Jan 7, 2011)

if it's on Saturday then most people will have to depart on Friday, which will be in a bit hurry to arrange school/work stuff compared to Sunday comps


----------



## Zyrb (Jan 7, 2011)

r_517 said:


> if it's on Saturday then most people will have to depart on Friday, which will be in a bit hurry to arrange school/work stuff compared to Sunday comps


 
I agree


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 7, 2011)

Toad said:


> Ah that sucks... Why not?


 
I have a part time job
I guess I could probably find a way around it though


----------



## joey (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, Sunday comps mean you have to get back Sunday night.
I don't care to be honest.


----------



## Escher (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey Guys,

so to me (Axel (who implies than Rowan  )) all of the Weekends in March are cool (sry for being too lazy to log in).

Thanks a lot Mark.

Love

Axel (and his wife)


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 7, 2011)

Create a poll Toad.
I think I'm fine for all of them though


----------



## Toad (Jan 7, 2011)

A poll would be an extra thread which I feel is very unnecessary. It all depends on what dates the venue is available anyway and I'll find that out next week.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh ok I assumed you could just add a poll in. Clearly I was wrong


----------



## Toad (Jan 7, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Oh ok I assumed you could just add a poll in. Clearly I was wrong


 
It appears in fact that I was wrong. Poll being added now


----------



## Toad (Jan 7, 2011)

Poll added now, please could you all vote on which days you would be able to attend (if you're planning to attend). You CAN select more than one of the dates.


----------



## clincr (Jan 7, 2011)

I also couldn't come on a Saturday because of school. Any sunday seems to be easier for schoolpeoples.


----------



## flan (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm cool with any day in march  I don't have exams till May/June and one weekend cant hurt, also comp>job so that wont be a problem, If it is then I'll sort something out and If I cant Ill quit cos Ima going to uni in the autumn I hope.  



clincr said:


> I also couldn't come on a Saturday because of school. Any sunday seems to be easier for schoolpeoples.


Most competitions are two days long so it will be on the Sunday as well, only its the less important events on Sunday usually (I think) so if you can only go Sunday then you can still go, you will just miss half the events.


----------



## joey (Jan 7, 2011)

Nope, flan, it's a 1 day comp.


----------



## flan (Jan 7, 2011)

joey said:


> Nope, flan, it's a 1 day comp.


How embarrassing for me.

Well anyway I personally dont mind how long it is or which day as long as I get to do 5x5BLD and MultiBLD then I'm Happy


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 7, 2011)

EVERYONE SHOULD VOTE MARCH 12TH


----------



## Toad (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like it's likely to be March 12th at the moment...

@flan: I highly doubt that we'll be running those events as this will only be a small comp and so I'm only really trying to run the most popular events. BLD events will not be for many people there and they take a very long time to run.


----------



## SEBUVER (Jan 7, 2011)

Yay! Another competition! Due to exams I voting for the 12th. Can I ask why it can't be a two day competition?


----------



## Toad (Jan 7, 2011)

It's my first ever competition I'm organising so I'm trying to keep it simple. It will be a relatively small competition but if it's successful I'll certainly organise many more in the future


----------



## flan (Jan 7, 2011)

Toad said:


> @flan: I highly doubt that we'll be running those events as this will only be a small comp and so I'm only really trying to run the most popular events. BLD events will not be for many people there and they take a very long time to run.


 
LoL I fail at making jokes, I should have emphasised it by asking for 10 rounds of each. I cant even solve a 2x2 bld lol


----------



## SEBUVER (Jan 7, 2011)

Okay. In the future you could always try Chichester. There are a fair few places where it would be good to hold the competition. Haha.


----------



## clincr (Jan 7, 2011)

joey said:


> Nope, flan, it's a 1 day comp.


 
Oh noes.




SEBUVER said:


> Okay. In the future you could always try Chichester. There are a fair few places where it would be good to hold the competition. Haha.



Or just stay in Bristol. That would ensure awesomeness.


----------



## Zyrb (Jan 7, 2011)

March 12th sounds good to me =)


----------



## flan (Jan 7, 2011)

clincr said:


> Or just stay in Bristol. That would ensure awesomeness.


 Lol I think you're a bit biased. But so am I, I guess since I live close to bristol AND Bournemouth.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 7, 2011)

zomg march 12th.

so what are you all getting me?


----------



## Zyrb (Jan 7, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> zomg march 12th.
> 
> so what are you all getting me?


 
I guess im missing something? is it your birthday on March 12?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 8, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> zomg march 12th.
> 
> so what are you all getting me?



Drunk?

Since the UK cubers will be visiting this thread is there any news on the Manchester comp being arranged by Joey?


----------



## flan (Jan 8, 2011)

Since all UK cubers will be visiting this thread what do you guys think of UK foreigner policy in Iraq? And the coalition government?


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 8, 2011)

Pure apathy.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 8, 2011)

Sunday is a bad day for one day competitions because transport is more difficult, and surely you have to get home quickly because of Monday school/work anyway, so I don't really see why travelling on a Friday to get somewhere for a Saturday is any different? I don't really mind, I assume you'll need to come back to Bristol afterwards anyway Toad, so we can have a nice train journey <3

To the people saying, "we should have competitions in this town and this town", that's really not helpful. It's unlikely anyone is going to come to your town specifically to organise a competition if they don't already know the place. If you can get a free/well priced venue, know of good accommodation options and can provide most of the materials for the competition, then somebody that usually organises competitions may be able to help you, but you need to get the ball rolling first, like Mark has done. I'm more than happy to help anyone that wants to do this, incidentally.

Also, sorry to sound like a mega stress head , but maybe try and keep on the subject of this competition? It's an absolute nightmare as it is trying to listen to everyone telling you what is and what isn't a good day for them without the odd "oh what about this other competition?" or "I'm allergic to Saturdays".

Markybabes, is the venue far from the train station?


----------



## Toad (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you Charlie for being awesome 

The venue is about 2 and a half miles from the train station, there's lots of buses that go between the two though so that shouldn't be a problem. I'll provide details about these soon.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 8, 2011)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> Still don't understand why it isn't in Bristol, considering Charlie and Mark are both in Bristol?
> 
> But yeah, I'm sure wherever you host it, it'll be awesome. :3


 
I live in Bristol all of the time, it's home, but Mark only goes to uni here and lives in Bournemouth a lot of the time as that's where his parents live. I imagine this is why he has good contacts with venues, that will no doubt be cheaper than those here. It's good to have a nice spread of areas in which competitions take place. I wish they weren't all in Bristol these days (I'd like to go to a competition where my house isn't invaded for example ), but as I'm normally the one doing the organising, it has to be convenient to me. I'll no doubt be helping Mark with stuff, mostly on the day, but as he is doing the majority of the organisation it doesn't matter (to me) where the competition is. This is why it is not in Bristol 



Spoiler



Conor: Without wanting to hijack the thread, especially after what I said in my earlier post, but there will be (90% sure about this) a Bristol based event during the Easter holiday.


----------



## Lars (Jan 8, 2011)

5th


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 8, 2011)

Wait, are you even in the UK? (Location says Brazil)


----------



## leon parfitt (Jan 9, 2011)

i cant wait for this comp, im like 95% sure im coming. its a shame your not your doing bld as i really wanted to get a success in comp but its understandable.


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 12, 2011)

aww man  I'm from scotland and I cant go


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 12, 2011)

please please please make it in the summer. If you do, more people will be able to go, like me (maybe)


----------



## Toad (Jan 12, 2011)

The likelihood is that there will be at least one UK comp around summer time that you may be able to attend.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 12, 2011)

leon parfitt said:


> i cant wait for this comp, im like 95% sure im coming. its a shame your not your doing bld as i really wanted to get a success in comp but its understandable.


Surely 3bld will be there Toad?


----------



## Toad (Jan 12, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Surely 3bld will be there Toad?


 
Still unsure about events. It takes a long time to run so it may well not be. We'll see...


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 12, 2011)

Toad said:


> Still unsure about events. It takes a long time to run so it may well not be. We'll see...


Much less time than 5x5 though. Especially for best of 2.


----------



## Escher (Jan 12, 2011)

You should definitely, definitely have 3bld.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 12, 2011)

I think people would generally prefer 3bld to 5x5x5 if you had to drop it.


----------



## flan (Jan 12, 2011)

I prefer 5x5 because I cant bld.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 12, 2011)

I prefer 3bld over 5x5 too


----------



## Toad (Jan 12, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> I prefer 3bld over 5x5 too


 
But you're in MaLAMEsia


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 13, 2011)

Just get rid of something silly like clock for it


----------



## Toad (Jan 13, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Just get rid of something silly like clock for it


 
Just cos you don't want me to steal another NR from you


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 13, 2011)

What sort of time will it start and finish?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 13, 2011)

Toad said:


> Just cos you don't want me to steal another NR from you


Pretty much. I seriously think bld would be a good idea though (with a strict cutoff for a 3rd attempt), because there are a few people who have just learnt and would like an official attempt or 2. I'm sure you can fit in 2-5 and a few side events anyway


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 13, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Pretty much. I seriously think bld would be a good idea though (with a strict cutoff for a 3rd attempt), because there are a few people who have just learnt and would like an official attempt or 2. I'm sure you can fit in 2-5 and a few side events anyway


 
Like master magic for example


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 13, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Pretty much. I seriously think bld would be a good idea though (with a strict cutoff for a 3rd attempt), because there are a few people who have just learnt and would like an official attempt or 2. I'm sure you can fit in 2-5 and a few side events anyway


 
Problem with BLD is that it's heavy on judges too... and if there aren't enough extras things go a bit poo and slow. Also, three attempts is a lot really... surely it's better to have best of 1 for sup 5/best of 2, and then have an extra event or additional round of 2x2x2 for example. A more balanced schedule I would say. (You could steal the schedule from UK Nats I just thought, we squeezed in a SHED LOAD of stuff... but depends how stressed you wish to be and I think we did finish more like 6:30). 

Also:



Spoiler


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 13, 2011)

Dang! Why did nobody text me about this? Scrambling to secure a weekend off.


----------



## ZincK_NOVA (Jan 13, 2011)

I'll try my best to make it, but 1. I'm not fast enough realistically (averaging 35 seconds) and 2. I'd have some transport issues
otherwise, I'll try to get some of my buds to come too~


----------



## flan (Jan 13, 2011)

ZincK_NOVA said:


> I'll try my best to make it, but 1. I'm not fast enough realistically (averaging 35 seconds) and 2. I'd have some transport issues
> otherwise, I'll try to get some of my buds to come too~


 
Seriously times dont matter, and even if they did you wouldn't be the slowest there so it wouldn't be a problem


----------



## ZincK_NOVA (Jan 13, 2011)

>< thanks~
you seem to be looking after me on here xD thank you very much~


----------



## leon parfitt (Jan 13, 2011)

have you thought of a delegate ?


----------



## Toad (Jan 13, 2011)

leon parfitt said:


> have you thought of a delegate ?


 
Why do you ask?


----------



## leon parfitt (Jan 13, 2011)

no reason i just know you need a delegate at a comp and was just wondering if you've thought of someone


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 13, 2011)

Benelux is also due to be early March, so maybe wait until this is confirmed before a date is set.... I will pretty much 100% be going to Benelux...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 14, 2011)

Be aware that Maker Faire UK (http://www.makerfaireuk.com/) is on 12th and 13th of March this year (for any geeks here)


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok please can you make this competition early april. Because of where i am from, the school dates are bonkers and i never get to go to any comps. Please i am actually begging you.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 22, 2011)

I can make any date but if it isn't announced soon my GF might not be able to get the time off work.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 22, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Ok please can you make this competition early april. Because of where i am from, the school dates are bonkers and i never get to go to any comps. Please i am actually begging you.


 


cube-o-holic said:


> I can make any date but if it isn't announced soon my GF might not be able to get the time off work.


 
LOL.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 22, 2011)

i want to go


----------



## Toad (Jan 22, 2011)

Michael, are you able to go to any date other than 12th March...?


----------



## ZincK_NOVA (Jan 24, 2011)

why is this a lol moment..?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 24, 2011)

ZincK_NOVA said:


> why is this a lol moment..?


 
Bristol cuber?!


----------



## ZincK_NOVA (Jan 24, 2011)

of course~ not a great one, but still alright


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 24, 2011)

ZincK_NOVA said:


> of course~ not a great one, but still alright


 
PM me/add me on FB if you want to meet up with us to cube! There are at least 3 of us around... 

[/offtopic]


----------



## Toad (Jan 24, 2011)

AND CHARLIE YOU COULD BLOOMIN' REPLY TO MY ATTEMPTS TO CONTACT YOU MAYBE?!?!


----------



## penfold1992 (Jan 24, 2011)

AND TOAD YOU CAN REPLY TO MINE!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 24, 2011)

Toad said:


> AND CHARLIE YOU COULD BLOOMIN' REPLY TO MY ATTEMPTS TO CONTACT YOU MAYBE?!?!


 
I totally just did that, and now I have the moral high ground because you abandoned me  Essentially, this Weds/next Weds afternoon for cube meet at mine. Sorry to hijack thread. All Bristolians welcome! If Weds afternoons are drama, we can do a weekend. Grant, go get FB plz!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 25, 2011)

Ummmm, dunno when I can make Bournemouth in March - the future... always unclear. My schedule is shed-y'all!


----------



## gasmus (Jan 25, 2011)

Damn, cant make the 12th:/ unless i'm too lazy to go to Italy. Also, it seems theres no flights from glasgow so its kind of complicated to get there anyway.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jan 25, 2011)

Yay!! Another UK comp 
March 12th would be preferable for me. March 5th I am definitely unavailable, and the 19th would be difficult. But I'll definitely try to be there!


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm back. I voted none of the above, but any of the above will do. Helen has family in Bournemouth, so although I no longer have a drivable car, I could persuade her parents to go and visit relatives, whenever it is.


----------



## MillieEverett5 (Feb 4, 2011)

Im going to go! it will be my first competition ever!!!!!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 4, 2011)

Toad, is your event going ahead? Do you have a WCA delegate? Which date has been chosen?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 4, 2011)

MichaelErskine said:


> Toad, is your event going ahead? Do you have a WCA delegate? Which date has been chosen?


 
I expect Toad will announce soon, but the venue is unavailable for the dates required and lots of people can't make alternative dates so the competition won't be happening.


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 4, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> I expect Toad will announce soon, but the venue is unavailable for the dates required and lots of people can't make alternative dates so the competition won't be happening.


 
Noooooooooooooooo!

[starts searching for venue near me]


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 4, 2011)

I suppose I have more time to get better before my 1st comp.


----------



## Toad (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry about this guys, venue can't do the dates we need unfortunately. I will definitely be looking into organising competition(s) soon though, more UK comps are necessary!!


----------



## cubersmith (Feb 4, 2011)

PLEASE make one in summer


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 4, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> PLEASE make one in summer


 
Yeah, maybe... but the problem is that with people on holiday and all over the place it's quite hard to organise. I will have one sometime between March and May in Bristol though. Two days, the usual.


----------



## Doudou (Feb 6, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> Yeah, maybe... but the problem is that with people on holiday and all over the place it's quite hard to organise. I will have one sometime between March and May in Bristol though. Two days, the usual.


 
Before the 22nd of April, please!


----------



## clincr (Feb 6, 2011)

April, please.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 6, 2011)

*shakes fist*


----------

